#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Print letter in word with data from excel

## duckhunter2847

Good afternoon everyone.

My question is this:

I have a database with 10,000 names and addresses in an excel doc -excel (03).
I have a letter i have typed up and need to mail out -word (03).


Is there a way I can tell word to print the letter 10,000 times, each time changing the name and address at the top using the data from the spreadsheet?

Any help or suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks!

----------


## teylyn

in Word: Tools - Letters and Mailings - Mail Merge.

follow the steps and read the help files on Mail Merge.

----------

